# All-Star Scandal-day?



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

First off, I'm not using this tone b/c I'm POed that Phoenix got dead last in the Skills Competition and Shooting Stars. But the winners of the 3-Point Shootout and Slam Dunk Contest shold have asterisks by their names. In the first round, replay clearly showed Nowitzki's last shot did not leave his hand before time expired. That blown call was the difference between his elimination and him winning the thing. And how biased were the judges towards Nate Robinson? I know it's okay for fans to have favorites in these events, but the judges should be unbiased.

I have no problems w/ Robinson nor Nowitzki (except when he plays the Suns or Team USA), but they both got away with murder tonight.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

murder???

get a life! i enjoyed it at least...


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> murder???


Welll, saying "got away with jaywalking" sounds less dramatic.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Doesn't matter to me really. Dirk Crapitzki is just showcasing why the Mavs will never win it all unless he starts to play under the hoop with some power and develop his post game instead of practicing for 3 point shootouts.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

rdm2 said:


> Doesn't matter to me really. Dirk Crapitzki is just showcasing why the Mavs will never win it all unless he starts to play under the hoop with some power and develop his post game instead of practicing for 3 point shootouts.


Hey, whomever can make those threes should take them. No other team in the League can boast a seven-foot-tall two-guard. :biggrin: 

Really suprised to see Steve Nash blow the Skills Challenge. I thought he was a gimme to repeat. I guess even somebody as mellow and centered as he is can have his mind get stuck on something and screw it up over and over again. Dunno...He should get it back next year; he's better than any of those other three in that event.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Even though he lost I'm sure anyone would tell you Nash is the most skilled in those type things even if he had a screw up. Then this new girl? Get her out, she sucks. Put back Tirausi(sp?). As for Nate, he tried some great stuff, and am not mad he won. But mad he won after a judge looked at Iggy's score and took down his 10 so Nate could win. Then Dirk, well, he needs to get his *** in the post.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, Sunsaz, did you hear the David Stern interview on the preview show, and they were talking about the elite franchises or franchises who are doing well now, and everyone on TNT's crew said a few obvious teams and it was David Stern who said, "you forgot to mention Phoenix, who are doing well last couple of yrs." So, if he had it in for us, he wouldn't said anything. He also said how if teams knew how to manage right, they'll be fine when asked if he cares if NY or Boston does well or not or if NBA needs them to do so.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Oh yeah, Sunsaz, did you hear the David Stern interview on the preview show, and they were talking about the elite franchises or franchises who are doing well now, and everyone on TNT's crew said a few obvious teams and it was David Stern who said, "you forgot to mention Phoenix, who are doing well last couple of yrs." So, if he had it in for us, he wouldn't said anything. He also said how if teams knew how to manage right, they'll be fine when asked if he cares if NY or Boston does well or not or if NBA needs them to do so.


Yeah I listened to that interview (I get sick if I have to see his face). Anyone can say something and not mean it. I mean Stern was a lawyer before becoming commish. I guess what I'm saying is that I've seen all talk and no action from him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Yeah I listened to that interview (I get sick if I have to see his face). Anyone can say something and not mean it. I mean Stern was a lawyer before becoming commish. I guess what I'm saying is that I've seen all talk and no action from him.



yeah but you can't expect him to give us a title or something.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> yeah but you can't expect him to give us a title or something.


Maybe not, but at least a fair chance.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

How did we get screwed lasat year? We just didn't win.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm still waiting for a responce. Were does all this pessimistic stuff come from?


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

First of all, despite Dirk ran out of time on that final shot, overall he deserved that 3-point shoot out. Whichever one of you said that Dirk should not be using his shot, you're a wonderful person. NO PERSONAL ATTACKS ALLOWED. Even though Dirk can't play inside like Shaq can, I'm sure that Shaq is dying to have a jump shot like Dirk. In regards to the dunk contest, any 5'7 basketball player who can jump over a normal sized man (while standing) deserves to win that contest. Everyone last year was blown away by Josh Smith's dunk over k-mart (WHILE SITTING), and on that dunk, k-mart was feeding the ball. Nate carried it all the way himself. As far as the putting down the 10, it was wrong, however you can't complain about either of those guys winning it. They both put on a great show.


- Dissonance19


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And I'm not sure how you can justify saying even though despite the time running out, overall that Dirk did deserve it. You give no evidence to why, you just made a statement.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

vancouvergrizzlies said:


> you're a wonderful person



:laugh:


----------

